# 50% OFF for SOVIDER NEW Rechargeable Grinders for Spices



## Inkbirdbbq (May 17, 2022)

Hi everyone,INKBIRD new sub-brand SOVIDER release two new fancy electric grinders, now offer *50% amazon page coupon*, add funny new toys to your kitchen.

Rechargeable Gravity Electric Salt and Pepper Grinder 
*Deal price: $12.49* VS original price:$24.99

Rechargeable Herb & Fine Leaves Grinder, 3 Pieces
*Deal price: $13.49* VS original price:$26.99

Click the 50% coupon box.Deal price coming.More Detail Pls Check The Link.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 17, 2022)

Thank You


----------



## JIMSMOKES (May 17, 2022)

Would a vac sealer be coming available soon?


----------



## negolien (May 17, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Would a vac sealer be coming available soon?


Not sure what your asking for I had my inkbird sealer for like a year.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (May 17, 2022)

negolien said:


> Not sure what your asking for I had my inkbird sealer for like a year.


Guess I was more asking if there was going to be a 40-50% coupon coming up on one?


----------



## bigfurmn (May 19, 2022)

Just ordered my grinder. Showing up tomorrow!


----------



## JIMSMOKES (May 19, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Just ordered my grinder. Showing up tomorrow!


I had to get one also. Well actually two one for salt and one for pepper.


----------



## Steve H (May 19, 2022)

They should give me stock options for all the stuff I buy from them......


----------



## pushok2018 (May 19, 2022)

Thank you for the offer! Order placed and expected to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 19, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thank You


Thank you for your support.I wish u have a good one.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 19, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Guess I was more asking if there was going to be a 40-50% coupon coming up on one?


Only new units have this big discount, and will expire soon lol.
The biggest vacuum seal discount is 20% now.
This link.:


----------



## clifish (May 19, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Only new units have this big discount, and will expire soon lol.
> The biggest vacuum seal discount is 20% now.
> This link.:


Worth every penny at twice the price!...I love mine


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 19, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Just ordered my grinder. Showing up tomorrow!


Oh,Hope u will like it and it will definitely be useful to you.Have a nice day!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 19, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> I had to get one also. Well actually two one for salt and one for pepper.


LOL. That's a great idear.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 19, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for the offer! Order placed and expected to be delivered tomorrow.


Thank you for your support. This is a limited-time bargain price for new products, if you like it, you can recommend more friends to buy it.Have a nice day.


----------



## clifish (May 30, 2022)

Anyone used this yet?  I was going to order 2 but stuff came up and missed the deal...I guess 30% now is still better than nothing.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> Anyone used this yet?  I was going to order 2 but stuff came up and missed the deal...I guess 30% now is still better than nothing.


Feedback on this grinder is great, it's rechargeable and gravity, stylish and funny, but they prefer to buy two, one for salt and one for pepper.Hope will helpful to u.Jaya


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 1, 2022)

So does one grinder hold both salt and pepper or is it one or the other?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> So does one grinder hold both salt and pepper or is it one or the other?


Hi friend.Someone will mix and grind the spices together, someone will buy two, one for pepper and one for salt, it can grind pepper, sea salt, mung beans etc.Definitely a little helper in the kitchen, very stylish and interesting, full of technology  Now has 30% amazon coupon,If u have interest,i can apply 20% code discount for u.Total 50% discount.Jaya


----------



## clifish (Jun 1, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend.Someone will mix and grind the spices together, someone will buy two, one for pepper and one for salt, it can grind pepper, sea salt, mung beans etc.Definitely a little helper in the kitchen, very stylish and interesting, full of technology  Now has 30% amazon coupon,If u have interest,i can apply 20% code discount for u.Total 50% discount.Jaya


can you do that for the spice grinder?  i would like 2?

thx


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2022)

clifish said:


> can you do that for the spice grinder?  i would like 2?
> 
> thx


PM send.Sir.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 2, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM send.Sir.


Could you pm me also. I’d like two


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 6, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Could you pm me also. I’d like two


Pm sent,sir!!


----------

